# Water Entering Basement From Under Bulkhead Door



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really need to see what it looks like on the other side.


----------



## heywood450 (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are some more pics to get perspective on the issue. Appreciate any responses.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No drainage and the fact that the door is allowing water to just come on in is the problem. There should be a weeping drain in the floor of the entry, or at least a trough, so that water can not be allowed to enter the basement. Get the contractor to fix. It does not cost anything to have your warranty contract reviewed with a lawyer, but it will cost you to bring in an engineer to give you suggestions. Do not let them just band-aid the problem, have them fix it right the first time.


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

As greg mentioned, there should be a drain leading into your weeping system/sump pit.

We had this problem with our home (100 years old though); had to have a trough drain run across the doorway going into interior drain tile / sump pit.

It will be worse in the spring.


----------

